# Coming together @ international city



## istanbul81 (Aug 2, 2008)

hi 2 all...i moved to international city(Greece cluster) last week and already bored...if i organize a meeting for expats who r living around IC, who will join?


----------



## orangepeel1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey! I have another thread going about the IC... I've heard some pretty bad things about it, like it stinks to high heaven and its over crowded... What's your take so far?


----------



## istanbul81 (Aug 2, 2008)

i already read...but dont want to say anything under that topic cause am new in town and dont know lots of things about IC.when will u move?


----------



## istanbul81 (Aug 2, 2008)

i already read that topic but dont wanna say anything about that cause am new in town and dont know lots of things to say... but i choose way the fighting against problems so started from finding friends as u see  when will u move?


----------



## orangepeel1 (Jul 23, 2008)

We will travel in late August...How do you find it so far? Where ya from?


----------



## istanbul81 (Aug 2, 2008)

hımm difficult question  i dont have to much problems to be honest..there is a nice restaurant at italy cluster except that nothing looks interesting.

not dangerous place but if u are female it can be a bit tough cause streets are full of idle people and u cant decide what can they do...till now havent seen any false thing but have to keep eyes open...

am from Istanbul so am turkish but moved here from Milton Keynes(uk).before that i was at Rotterdam(Holland).i think u will come here from usa for education? at academic city?


----------



## Julia (Aug 4, 2008)

u can try out RENDEZVOUS CAFE as well....i surely liked it...its a new cafe in china cluster....bldg D8....yummy cakes!


----------



## istanbul81 (Aug 2, 2008)

are they selling shissa?


----------



## Julia (Aug 4, 2008)

hmmm...good question....i honestly dont think so....but they r new, so maybe i just missed it....


----------



## istanbul81 (Aug 2, 2008)

r u living at IC?


----------



## Julia (Aug 4, 2008)

nope, i dont....


----------



## leec11 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi i may be working near IC can some one give me an idear on rent for a 1 bed or studio or if thats too costly maybe a shared apt. thanks


----------



## istanbul81 (Aug 2, 2008)

5500 per month...studio...furnished


----------



## istanbul81 (Aug 2, 2008)

also not easy to find a roommate in here...not too many europeans living here...


----------



## leec11 (Aug 2, 2008)

i will be working in the ras al khor area can you recomend some where to rent near there or within an easy taxi journey...


----------



## istanbul81 (Aug 2, 2008)

i thinl IC is not far...i can recommand CBD at IC...


----------



## Anamaria (Aug 13, 2008)

hey istanbul81. im thinking of moving to IC but i heard same stories about the smell there. is it true? and what do you mean it wouldnt be nice for a woman to live there ? cant walk around alone ? I am living in qussais now and this is the problem im facing here, lots of workers everywhere and its horrible if i go out alone.


----------



## istanbul81 (Aug 2, 2008)

do u have msn?

[email protected]


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Anamaria said:


> hey istanbul81. im thinking of moving to IC but i heard same stories about the smell there. is it true? and what do you mean it wouldnt be nice for a woman to live there ? cant walk around alone ? I am living in qussais now and this is the problem im facing here, lots of workers everywhere and its horrible if i go out alone.



I lived in IC (Greece Cluster) and can confirm the smells from the local sewerage plant can be bad at times.

I always felt safe walking around IC although was a little intimidated by large groups of young men. I'm not implying they were on the look-out for trouble but then I wouldn't put myself in a position that could invite problems. As with anywhere you go in the world, just be sensible and if walking alone at night, try to walk with confidence and don't have the look of a victim!


----------



## acassim (Aug 1, 2008)

The construction workers just stare at a person. Don't think they would harm a person though. They probably too scared to do anything and I have not heard anything about them attacking anyone. It just gets quite frustrating to see how they burn holes in a person as they do the staring thing. I have noticed that its not only in IC, but all over Dubai.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Unfortunately, men in Dubai do stare quite a lot. When I was in my teens, I came to Dubai on holiday with my mum. I had some weird guy literally following me everywhere. I thought I was dreaming so I went into a few shops but the dude just waited outside. It seriously freaked me out!! Luckily for me my mum told him off and he went away. Weird!! I'm sure that they mean no harm but I would just be careful as Pasanada has said and not put yourself in situations where you might find yourself in danger.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I know what you're saying, Acassim. I found it very difficult being stuck behind a bus full of men all gawping at me! Over time, I simply laughed it off and accepted I could do nothing to change the men staring.


----------

